# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  market profile  مين يعرف عنها شي  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## majed2002

سؤالي لأخواني اعضاء المنتدى هل لديكم خلفية عن ما يسمى market profile  اللي انا اعرفة انه يبن لك حجم التداول لجميع المؤسسات المالية ولكن سؤالي هو :- 
1- هل هو برنامج يمكن من خلاله متابعة السيولة وهل هو مجاني ام لا 
2- اطلعت على احد الملفات ووجدت بها احرفة مثل A.B.C.P.k   ياليت اللي جربة يوضح لنا ماهو 
3- هل يمكن التحكم في الملف على مدة معينة يعني على نصف ساعة وساعة مثلاً 
4- ارجو ان لا كون اثقلت عليكم بأسئلتي 
5- ياليت اللي جربه ولو باشتراك ما فيه مشكلة بس يخبرنا آليه العمل عليه وتقبلوا وافر التحية

----------


## majed2002

up

----------


## sasooo315

4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download market brofile.wav

----------


## majed2002

مين جرب احد هذة البرامج ..........ياليت يعطيني فكرة عنها وكيفية الاشتراك ومدى فعاليتة

----------


## ذهب وفضة

هذا العلم بحر يا استاذي الفاضل لقد بدات تعلمه منذ شهر ولا زلت كأني ابحر اليوم فيه ولاكن ثق تماما انك سوف تستفيد منه الشيء الكثير على الاقل لا توجد خسارة ولله الحمد. 
تفضل هذا رابط لملف تعليمي عنه واتمنى ان تستفيد http://www.trading-naked.com/library...ile_Basics.pdf

----------


## وليد الامور

> هذا العلم بحر يا استاذي الفاضل لقد بدات تعلمه منذ شهر ولا زلت كأني ابحر اليوم فيه ولاكن ثق تماما انك سوف تستفيد منه الشيء الكثير على الاقل لا توجد خسارة ولله الحمد. 
> تفضل هذا رابط لملف تعليمي عنه واتمنى ان تستفيد http://www.trading-naked.com/library...ile_Basics.pdf

 يا ريت لو تنقل لنا ما عرفتة تطبيقا حيا على الشارت مثلا  ارجو ان تستكمل ما بداتة فى المنتديات الاخرى. :Eh S(7):

----------


## Walid Basset

> سؤالي لأخواني اعضاء المنتدى هل لديكم خلفية عن ما يسمى market profile اللي انا اعرفة انه يبن لك حجم التداول لجميع المؤسسات المالية ولكن سؤالي هو :- 
> 1- هل هو برنامج يمكن من خلاله متابعة السيولة وهل هو مجاني ام لا 
> 2- اطلعت على احد الملفات ووجدت بها احرفة مثل A.B.C.P.k ياليت اللي جربة يوضح لنا ماهو 
> 3- هل يمكن التحكم في الملف على مدة معينة يعني على نصف ساعة وساعة مثلاً 
> 4- ارجو ان لا كون اثقلت عليكم بأسئلتي 
> 5- ياليت اللي جربه ولو باشتراك ما فيه مشكلة بس يخبرنا آليه العمل عليه وتقبلوا وافر التحية

 السلام عليكم أخى العزيز  الماركت بروفيل هو نوع من الأدوات المساعده التى لا غنى عنها للمتاجر فى العصر الحالى يقوم الماركت بروفيل بتحديد النقاط القويه على مدار اليوم للدخول فى صفقات منتج الماركت بروفيل يصفة بأنه وسيله كباقى الوسائل ولايمكن إستخدامه كبرنامج توصيات يقوم الماركت بروفيل بإنشاء علاقه بين السعر والزمن بمعنى أن يعطى حرف امام السعر خلال 30 ق فى حاله تواجد السعر على المستوى وبهذه الطريقه تتكون مجموعه حروف تحدد نقاط المقاومه والنقاط الحاكمه على مدار اليوم  الشارت 24 ساعه او ليوم او يومين بصراحه لم اجرب اقصى من ذلك  الخدمه متوفره بإشتراك مع الاى سيجنال  شرح الماركت بروفيل كتير اوى اتمنى ان تكون كلامتى القليله مفيده

----------


## alysharf

للاسف الرابط التعليمى غير سليم
الاصح STOCKS & COMMODITIES magazine
والفيدبوeSignal Central: eSignal Product Training
وشكرا

----------

